# Race Car Driver Promotes Anti-Hunting



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

Interesting how her guest book is locked. I wonder how long its been that way.


----------



## Daemonspeeding (Jul 3, 2004)

This little girl can't even get herself decent sponsorship.


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

*My e-mail to Kari regarding her poor judgement*

Kari,


As a Nascar fan and a sportsman I was extremely disappointed to read about your sponsorship by The Humane Society of the United States and people for the Ethical Treatment of Animals(PETA). These are two very radical ultra left wing activists groups that promote anti-hunting agendas as well as push the vegan lifestyle more fervently than door to door evangelists. Regardless of your personal beliefs, lending publicity to these groups will not further your racing career, rather as this information becomes known you may well be reconsidering your decision. I hope that you will.



Sincerely



Don Stegemoller

Nascar Fan

Indiana


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

I am curious to see where her career goes...


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2005)

she would probily do better serving hot wings at hooters!LOL



Obsession said:


> I am curious to see where her career goes...


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

she has a response up did anyone see it ?


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

She apparantly doesn't get it...Lol. I shot her another very civil email, hopefully she will figure out the potential consequences of the sponsorship. Of course some people think any publicity is good pubilicity!! easton94


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Any replies to your emails?


----------



## Redleg (Jul 6, 2003)

*Kari Responds to your emails...*

http://www.karimiller.com/controversy.htm


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

I am going to challenger her as to how much she receives from HSUS and what it would take to remove her from their sponsorship.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

I just wrote a long email to her disputing her "statement", so I am anxious to see her reply.


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Letter to Kari*

HSUS or Nascar fans???? I think you are trying to take both sides for a ride. You want their money... you want our support as racefans. Without either of us you are nothing. There are other sponsers available. You are in the wrong sport to even think about saying you agree with "some" of what PETA stands for. I wish you luck at Hooters or wherever else your career takes you, but I dont believe I will be watching you on Sundays. Say hi to Jimmie Johnson for me if you get to go to a Nextel cup series race. Just my advice, but I wouldnt wear a HSUS shirt to any race...Actually I wouldnt wear one period. 

Sam Frederick 
Jacksonville Florida


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

I sent her the article about PETA's terrorism support.


----------



## PastrBob (Jan 19, 2005)

*PastrBob*

I wrote to Kari, and got a response. And although I find her not to be hopeless, and has some grit, as well as a sense of humor; she is, none-the-less, deluded as to HSUS's agenda. And while I sympathize with her need for sponsorship (racing cars costs a lot of money), her reply that e-mailing her will help little, since she's not a big somebody, but hopes to be someday, is both naive, and attempts to avoid personal responsibility. Because, of course, whether she's a big somebody, or a small-time nobody; the choices she makes (even in whom she allows as her sponsor) are, ultimately, her choices, and hers' alone. So her plea of ignorance is not an excuse.


----------



## *Bo* (Jun 4, 2005)

*Ryan Neuman*

I saw on the Nascar race at Dover this weekend , that Ryan Neuman (#12 car) endorsed HSUS (Humane Society of the US)....... :thumbs_do


----------



## tuckcut (May 18, 2005)

I agree PB... I wrote her and described what 20 years of pulling bodies out of wreckage was like when they "braked for animals"...... She seems like an air head thought! One of those who call 911 to get a stinking cat out of a tree! or like I had last week>>> Lady calls the firehouse I work at for us to replace a robin who fell out of it's nest! Oh and the nest was 30 feet up! I told her we could bring a 24 foot ladder and she could climb the rest of the way to replace the bird. She says, "but I may get hurt"! And I say "YEAH" Hello MCFLY!!!!!  



PastrBob said:


> I wrote to Kari, and got a response. And although I find her not to be hopeless, and has some grit, as well as a sense of humor; she is, none-the-less, deluded as to HSUS's agenda. And while I sympathize with her need for sponsorship (racing cars costs a lot of money), her reply that e-mailing her will help little, since she's not a big somebody, but hopes to be someday, is both naive, and attempts to avoid personal responsibility. Because, of course, whether she's a big somebody, or a small-time nobody; the choices she makes (even in whom she allows as her sponsor) are, ultimately, her choices, and hers' alone. So her plea of ignorance is not an excuse.


----------

